# simple port does not work



## izotov (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,
I try to create the simplest possible port for testing reasons: the port should install a sh script to /tmp that echoes some words.

The distfile's directory tree is:

```
testport-1.0/
        grub_install.sh
```

The port's Makefile is in /usr/ports/misc/testport:

```
# $FreeBSD:$ #

PORTNAME=       testport
PORTVERSION=    1.0
CATEGORIES=     misc

MAINTAINER=     izotov
COMMENT=        test port
PLIST_FILES=    tmp/grub_install.sh
PREFIX=         /
NO_BUILD=       yes
```

I thought that this should work but I get the error:

```
freebsd02# make install
===>  Installing for testport-1.0
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if misc/testport already installed
make: cannot open Makefile.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/testport.
```
What is missing?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2011)

PLIST_FILES and PREFIX are both wrong. Since there's nothing to build you'll have to add the do-install: section yourself. Have a look at ports-mgmt/portmaster. It's a relatively simple port, it doesn't even download a distfile.


----------



## izotov (Feb 10, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> PLIST_FILES and PREFIX are both wrong.


But if I do not use them this way then `# make package` creates a package that would not install my files as I want....

With do-install: target you were right; I have not found it in the documentation so far.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2011)

You shouldn't set PREFIX yourself as that would break things like DESTDIR. On hind sight PLIST_FILES might be ok.


----------

